# the death of new orleans?



## nwtfguy (May 15, 2005)

I have lived in New Orleans. It was a vibrant, exciting city, full of fisherman and hunters. It sickens me to see the destruction....and especially the looting. New Orleans will never be the same.


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

They are going to send 300 military members from Malmstrom AFB to help out with the situation. If it was on a volunteer basis I would have them sign me up, although I don't think I would hesitate to use my weapon if things got out of hand with the rioting. Whats happening just isn't civilized to begin with so maybe we just need to take out those uncivil people to restore the order. :sniper:


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

> They are going to send 300 military members from Malmstrom AFB to help out with the situation. If it was on a volunteer basis I would have them sign me up, although I don't think I would hesitate to use my weapon if things got out of hand with the rioting. Whats happening just isn't civilized to begin with so maybe we just need to take out those uncivil people to restore the order.


In my opinion, this attitude is ultimately what is wrong with America. Why don't you take your eager hands that are so willing to volunteer and do something good like hand out rations, water, etc. You are so eager to "civilize the uncivilized" that you are unaware that you become uncivilized in your thoughts. Let the authorities control the rioting. If you feel the need to simply shoot something, goose season in ND is well underway. It is amazing to me how you would look at your fellow countryman like that.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

A lot of those fellow citizens you are so worried about are looting things that have nothing to do with survival, raping and burning buildings. And you worry about someone saying they wouldn't hesitate to use a weapon if things got out of control.  Interesting how some neighborhoods went unmolested because the residents got together with their guns and defended their homes.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

It is one thing for a neighborhood to band together to protect their children and homes...It is something completely different for some guy sitting way up in Montana to want to come and "civilize" the uncivilized.

What is really troubling though is the fact that the first thing that people turn to "civilize" others with are weapons. Why weapons? Why on earth do you have to shoot and kill people in order for them to become "civilized"? Doesn't sound very "civil" to me.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Let's face it Squeaker, there is much evil in this world and the most efficient way of purging society of it is to eliminate it. Your way of thinking is exactly why these people are behaving in the manner they are--if we just talk and comfort them, they will become better people just like the militant Muslims. Hogwash! People become civil in a real hurry when they know their fellow man is packing.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

> Let's face it Squeaker, there is much evil in this world and the most efficient way of purging society of it is to eliminate it


I believe someone thought this very way in the late 30's in Europe and tried to do the same. It didn't go over very well.

It's not a perfect world, I am well aware of it. But really, to revert back to the old wild west to conquer the people is absurd.

The weird thing is, this is not Iraq or any other foreign country you speak of. This is your OWN nation. And here I thought Americans were far more patriotic to their country than any other. So patriotic that they are willing to take up arms against their fellow citizens.

Your willingness to kill your fellow countryman rather than give him a social program or two is a statement of what America is currently about. But then again, bullets are cheaper and you can improve your aim at the same time.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Squeeker said:


> I believe someone thought this very way in the late 30's in Europe and tried to do the same. It didn't go over very well.


His actions were based on ethnic origin and his diluted view of his race as the superior race. My comments are directed toward those individuals who have decided that this an opportunity to take and do what they want and to whom they want because there are no consequences. They aren't worthy of being alive.



Squeeker said:


> So patriotic that they are willing to take up arms against their fellow citizens.


Absolutely, when the situation calls for it. Had we not fought the Civil War, we would undoubtedly still have slavery.



Squeeker said:


> Your willingness to kill your fellow countryman rather than give him a social program or two is a statement of what America is currently about.


Our ill-conceived social programs that the Liberals have implemented are presicely the reason so many peoply died in the hurricane. They've relied on the government for thier every need and now they're dead. Government programs have kept them in poverty because there is no incentive to work hard and do better for yourself when these programs will give you enough to exist.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow nwtguy posts what great city it was and some of you take the thread in a direction of the scurge some of the residents are? no wonder some refuse to leave they know how some of you feel about them, hope your proud of yourself. I'm sure some of you guys are the same ones that say we should just nuke the middle east! Maybe we should nuke New Orleans?

Grow up and have some compassion. Yes some people did and are still looting, so punish them accordingly. How many people were raped? Do you arm chair quartebacks know? you act as if you do. Yes it did happen a guy at the convention center got what he deserved "death" for attempting to rape a girl. Everyboody who is in New Orleans is not what you make them out to be. I am of the belief that judging people like you guys have is left up to someone upstairs not us. Why didn't they get out?
I remember some in Grand Forks that had to be rescued. Why do some hear travel highways when told not to and have to be rescued? Take your chairs south and judge from a boat in the 9th ward smart guys.

TC


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> It is one thing for a neighborhood to band together to protect their children and homes...It is something completely different for some guy sitting way up in Montana to want to come and "civilize" the uncivilized.


He said none of the above Squeeker. He said he would volunteer if he could. As for his being in Montana, even the Mexican army arrived there today. People are coming from everywhere. He also said he would not hesitate to use a rifle if the riots got out of control. What part of out of control did you not understand.

TC, as of last night the news was reporting that 7 separate reports of rape occurred in the dome and two homicides. That's inside the dome. As to what a great city New Orleans is, that may be so. Passed through a couple times but didn't stay. But, lets be honest about the fact that though the French quarters and Burbon Street might be a fun place to visit once a year to let it all hang out, in any other city in the USA this area would be called a slum. It doesn't change the fact that people were stranded and some died and we as a country must do all we can to help those that need help but it should not surprise anyone what went on in this area when the law could no longer function there. Why didn't they get out? Because they sat back and depended on the government to do everything for them. No government anywhere would have been able to change or alter the events that took place in New Orleans. But it is New Orleans which is mostly black and poor people. Makes good news for the media even though Mississippi took the brunt of the storm and has considerable more wide spread damage.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

TC,

No mention was made as to not having compassion for the people affected by the hurricane. Hearts, homes, and wallets have been opened to the victims from people all over this country. Mention was made concerning the fate the criminal element should face. To them no compassion should be shown.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Misguided liberalism has created a socioeconomic class of thugs, maybe some of you have heard of the N. O. cop that committed suicide. He spent his day trying to save people in the projects and its been reported that he went home to find his wife and daughters raped, mutilated and murdered, by these poor poor misunderstood people squeaker wants to "understand" and show compassion to :eyeroll: .

Shooting at rescue helicopters trying to evacuate hopitalized people, shooting at contractors trying to fix stuff, raping little girls in the superdome ect. Yeah lets all try to understand them and give them a helping hand. Its this liberal stupidity that created these vermin in the first place.

http://www.kctv.com/Global/story.asp?S=3806100

poor misunderstood people lets all go hold hands and sing songs


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> Shooting at rescue helicopters trying to evacuate hopitalized people, shooting at contractors trying to fix stuff, raping little girls in the superdome ect. Yeah lets all try to understand them and give them a helping hand. Its this liberal stupidity that created these vermin in the first place.


I agree!!!!!! The libs won't even acknowledge these acts. They keep their heads in the sand uke: and just bash the other side.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No one is judging the people of New Orleans. They are judging the criminal element that think it is a free for all. How many rapes does their have to be to alarm you compassionate guys on here.

Give them another social program???? Oh, you mean use tax payer money to buy them off. Isn't this sort of your money or your life. If they demanded it I would call it blackmail, but in this case some of you want to give it to them before they demand it so it isn't robbery it's a "social program". Squeeker, your not from Russia, Cuba, France, or Canada are you?

I would help 99.9 percent of the people in New Orleans, because they deserve our help. I would shoot the other.1 percent on site if they were doing what has been reported, and I caught them in the act. Compassion for the innocent is commendable, while compassion for the criminal element is unbridled foolishness, and weakness, that will result in further degradation of society. Thoughts like this will double the criminal element in the next ten years.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Squeeker,

Read sig line below

huntin1


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Try going beyond the "what" and try and figure out the "why". Why do people feel like they have to loot and pillage when there is chaos like in New Orleans? Perhaps there are far too many people living in poverty.

I wouldn't expect you to even try to understand this. All you know is to shoot when you are scared of something you do not understand.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

What needs to be understood is the purpose for those loops on the sides of your boots. They even have them on Nikes.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Squeeker said:


> Try going beyond the "what" and try and figure out the "why". Why do people feel like they have to loot and pillage when there is chaos like in New Orleans? Perhaps there are far too many people living in poverty.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you to even try to understand this. All you know is to shoot when you are scared of something you do not understand.


Oh trust me Squeeker, I don't shoot because I'm scared of something I don't understand. If I shoot it's to protect life. And you are right, there are far too many living in poverty, but the "why" question you should be asking is why we have allowed this to happen. I didn't write the article below, I don't know the author, but he brings forth a valid point.

huntin1

An Unnatural Disaster: A Hurricane Exposes the Man-Made Disaster of the
Welfare State
An Objectivist Review
by Robert Tracinski | The Intellectual Activist
September 2, 2005
It has taken four long days for state and federal officials to figure out
how to deal with the disaster in New Orleans. I can't blame them, because it
has also taken me four long days to figure out what is going on there. The
reason is that the events there make no sense if you think that we are
confronting a natural disaster.
If this is just a natural disaster, the response for public officials is
obvious: you bring in food, water, and doctors; you send transportation to
evacuate refugees to temporary shelters; you send engineers to stop the
flooding and rebuild the city's infrastructure. For journalists, natural
disasters also have a familiar pattern: the heroism of ordinary people
pulling together to survive; the hard work and dedication of doctors,
nurses, and rescue workers; the steps being taken to clean up and rebuild.
Public officials did not expect that the first thing they would have to do
is to send thousands of armed troops in armored vehicle, as if they are
suppressing an enemy insurgency. And journalists--myself included--did not
expect that the story would not be about rain, wind, and flooding, but about
rape, murder, and looting.
But this is not a natural disaster. It is a man-made disaster.
The man-made disaster is not an inadequate or incompetent response by
federal relief agencies, and it was not directly caused by Hurricane
Katrina. This is where just about every newspaper and television channel has
gotten the story wrong.
The man-made disaster we are now witnessing in New Orleans did not happen
over the past four days. It happened over the past four decades. Hurricane
Katrina merely exposed it to public view.
The man-made disaster is the welfare state.
For the past few days, I have found the news from New Orleans to be
confusing. People were not behaving as you would expect them to behave in an
emergency--indeed, they were not behaving as they have behaved in other
emergencies. That is what has shocked so many people: they have been saying
that this is not what we expect from America. In fact, it is not even what
we expect from a Third World country.
When confronted with a disaster, people usually rise to the occasion. They
work together to rescue people in danger, and they spontaneously organize to
keep order and solve problems. This is especially true in America. We are an
enterprising people, used to relying on our own initiative rather than
waiting around for the government to take care of us. I have seen this a
hundred times, in small examples (a small town whose main traffic light had
gone out, causing ordinary citizens to get out of their cars and serve as
impromptu traffic cops, directing cars through the intersection) and large
ones (the spontaneous response of New Yorkers to September 11).
So what explains the chaos in New Orleans?
To give you an idea of the magnitude of what is going on, here is a
description from a Washington Times story <http://tinyurl.com/auyju> :
"Storm victims are raped and beaten; fights erupt with flying fists, knives
and guns; fires are breaking out; corpses litter the streets; and police and
rescue helicopters are repeatedly fired on.
"The plea from Mayor C. Ray Nagin came even as National Guardsmen poured in
to restore order and stop the looting, carjackings and gunfire....
"Last night, Gov. Kathleen Babineaux Blanco said 300 Iraq-hardened Arkansas
National Guard members were inside New Orleans with shoot-to-kill orders.
"'These troops are...under my orders to restore order in the streets,' she
said. 'They have M-16s, and they are locked and loaded. These troops know
how to shoot and kill and they are more than willing to do so if necessary
and I expect they will.' "
The reference to Iraq is eerie. The photo that accompanies this article
shows National Guard troops, with rifles and armored vests, riding on an
armored vehicle through trash-strewn streets lined by a rabble of squalid,
listless people, one of whom appears to be yelling at them. It looks exactly
like a scene from Sadr City in Baghdad.
What explains bands of thugs using a natural disaster as an excuse for an
orgy of looting, armed robbery, and rape? What causes unruly mobs to storm
the very buses that have arrived to evacuate them, causing the drivers to
drive away, frightened for their lives? What causes people to attack the
doctors trying to treat patients at the Super Dome?
Why are people responding to natural destruction by causing further
destruction? Why are they attacking the people who are trying to help them?
My wife, Sherri, figured it out first, and she figured it out on a
sense-of-life level. While watching the coverage last night on Fox News
Channel, she told me that she was getting a familiar feeling. She studied
architecture at the Illinois Institute of Chicago, which is located in the
South Side of Chicago just blocks away from the Robert Taylor Homes, one of
the largest high-rise public housing projects in America. "The projects," as
they were known, were infamous for uncontrollable crime and irremediable
squalor. (They have since, mercifully, been demolished
<http://tinyurl.com/9hu4u> .)
What Sherri was getting from last night's television coverage was a whiff of
the sense of life of "the projects." Then the "crawl"--the informational
phrases flashed at the bottom of the screen on most news channels--gave some
vital statistics to confirm this sense: 75% of the residents of New Orleans
had already evacuated before the hurricane, and of the 300,000 or so who
remained, a large number were from the city's public housing projects. Jack
Wakeland then gave me an additional, crucial fact: early reports from CNN
and Fox indicated that the city had no plan for evacuating all of the
prisoners in the city's jails--so they just let many of them loose. There is
no doubt a significant overlap between these two populations--that is, a
large number of people in the jails used to live in the housing projects,
and vice versa.
There were many decent, innocent people trapped in New Orleans when the
deluge hit--but they were trapped alongside large numbers of people from two
groups: criminals--and wards of the welfare state, people selected, over
decades, for their lack of initiative and self-induced helplessness. The
welfare wards were a mass of sheep--on whom the incompetent administration
of New Orleans unleashed a pack of wolves.
All of this is related, incidentally, to the apparent incompetence of the
city government, which failed to plan for a total evacuation of the city,
despite the knowledge that this might be necessary. But in a city corrupted
by the welfare state, the job of city officials is to ensure the flow of
handouts to welfare recipients and patronage to political supporters--not to
ensure a lawful, orderly evacuation in case of emergency.
No one has really reported this story, as far as I can tell. In fact, some
are already actively distorting it, blaming President Bush, for example, for
failing to personally ensure that the Mayor of New Orleans had drafted an
adequate evacuation plan. The worst example is an execrable piece from the
Toronto Globe and Mail <http://tinyurl.com/ah5j7> , by a supercilious
Canadian who blames the chaos on American "individualism." But the truth is
precisely the opposite: the chaos was caused by a system that was the exact
opposite of individualism.
What Hurricane Katrina exposed was the psychological consequences of the
welfare state. What we consider "normal" behavior in an emergency is
behavior that is normal for people who have values and take the
responsibility to pursue and protect them. People with values respond to a
disaster by fighting against it and doing whatever it takes to overcome the
difficulties they face. They don't sit around and complain that the
government hasn't taken care of them. They don't use the chaos of a disaster
as an opportunity to prey on their fellow men.
But what about criminals and welfare parasites? Do they worry about saving
their houses and property? They don't, because they don't own anything. Do
they worry about what is going to happen to their businesses or how they are
going to make a living? They never worried about those things before. Do
they worry about crime and looting? But living off of stolen wealth is a way
of life for them.
The welfare state--and the brutish, uncivilized mentality it sustains and
encourages--is the man-made disaster that explains the moral ugliness that
has swamped New Orleans. And that is the story that no one is reporting.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> All you know is to shoot when you are scared of something you do not understand.


Yes they do get a bit western when the law leaves town. Just like the old days ya shoot a couple of the worst ones and the rest fall in line. I'm for culling the herd... 8)


----------

